# at a standstill, what next?



## lykaios (Dec 11, 2013)

I got Tabasco in december when he was 8 months old. since then i've made very little progress with trying to tame him. 

he still hisses at me when I get close to his cage. I have taught him to step up on a perch, but he hates doing it. I can get him to step up on the perch and take him out of the cage to put him on his playgym but he just stares at me the whole time, terrified. I can't bribe him with millet because he never ate it at the breeder's so he doesn't even know it's food; he doesn't eat it when I leave it in his food bowl or anywhere else in the cage. I tried offering his normal seed in his food bowl when he was outside on the playgym but he freaked out and flew to the other side of the room. 

I've had him for 4 months now and I'm losing hope that I'll ever be able to get him on my hand, much less touch him or pet him. I'm proud that he's able to step up now but I don't know where to go from here. what's the next step in getting him to trust me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I really feel for you. It must be heartbreaking to have so little reward from your first bird. Please be assured it does not mean you are doing something wrong. Different birds have different personalities, and you don't know what happened to Tabasco before you got him.

I have a cockatiel I got in November from a pet store, and she is barely getting trained. Then, I have a handfed baby I got a month ago who is perfectly happy to get on my finger and sit on my shoulder.

I am going to pass on a strategy I got from "Clicker Training for Birds" by Melinda Johnson.

To identify what treat he may like, take the food out of his cage for about two hours. Then, put a flat plate in the bottom of the cage with small piles of different kinds of treats on it. Watch out of the corner of your eye to see which ones he goes for first and eats first. you can try sunflower seeds, kernals of corn, peanut butter, unsalted popcorn, mashed sweet potato, slivered almonds, chopped green pepper a tiny piece of spray millet, unsweetened cheerios, and raisins. The goal is to include enough treats to find out what the bird actually loves.

If you wait long enough, the bird will eat something. 

You may want to try it on more than one day.

The first goal is to find something he really likes. Then, offer it only as a training treat.

In order for the bird to be motivated enough to overcome his fear, you will probably need to be sure he is hungry for training sessions.

You may want to get Melinda Johnson's book, which is available from Amazon.com.

Good luck.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't had Tweets that long, but I am facing many of the same obstacles. He's never been out of his cage... that's at least 15 years! he's never had millet. He likes me, but his space is his space and he doesn't like hands. I want so badly for him to just be able to get out of the cage... but without forcing him I don't know if he'll ever try without a bribe. I would try the treat buffet as suggested and see if there's anything he likes. I'm not sure on this technique, but I think that I read somewhere that first thing in the morning you could try to make him work for his breakfast. Just don't let him go too long without food. Also, I've read that it can help if they see you "eat" something before they do.

All I can say is... it can take months to teach a dog a simple trick. Earning the trust of a small bird (which is an unnatural feat) can take a long time, but it will be worth it! Be strong and keep us updated.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know if you've already seen Casey's article but she offers good advice on training/taming for skittish tiels: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824


----------



## lykaios (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks everyone. I'm going to try the treat buffet thing in the morning and start taking his food out a while before I start trying to train him from now on. 

it lifts my spirits knowing that everyone here has my back as I try to befriend Tabasco; it really means a lot. thank you!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Let us know how it goes.
I so hope you find he really, really likes one of he treats .


----------



## lykaios (Dec 11, 2013)

update: two days in a row now I've taken his food out for 2 hours, set a plate in the bottom that had broccoli, bell pepper, grapes, peanut butter, plain Cheerios, sunflower seeds, toasted bread, and millet and left it there for 2 hours and he hasn't touched it either day. ): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry you haven't had any success with the treat buffet .


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Hm. Has he ever eaten from a plate before? Or anywhere that wasn't his food bowl? He might not recognize that as food because it isn't where food goes. If that could be the case.... Then perhaps try one treat (only the treat) in his normal food bowl one day then, if he doesn't try it, another treat the next and use the process of elimination. If he has eaten in that way before then... I am not sure. Just a suggestion.


----------



## lykaios (Dec 11, 2013)

that's a good point! I'm not sure what he ate out of at the breeder's but I know it wasn't a bowl like the one he has now. I'll have to try the putting the treats in the food bowl! I tried that with millet before but he just threw it on the floor of the cage... we'll hope it goes better this time around.

also, i think a good thing happened today! I had him on the table and he was walking around investigating and I had some of his seed on the table, and he started eating some so I inched my hand closer to him and into the seed, and he eventually made his way right next to my hand and was eating seeds from under my fingers! I felt his beak touch my hand and he didn't hiss or try to bite or anything! I was so proud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

lykaios said:


> that's a good point! I'm not sure what he ate out of at the breeder's but I know it wasn't a bowl like the one he has now. I'll have to try the putting the treats in the food bowl! I tried that with millet before but he just threw it on the floor of the cage... we'll hope it goes better this time around.
> 
> also, i think a good thing happened today! I had him on the table and he was walking around investigating and I had some of his seed on the table, and he started eating some so I inched my hand closer to him and into the seed, and he eventually made his way right next to my hand and was eating seeds from under my fingers! I felt his beak touch my hand and he didn't hiss or try to bite or anything! I was so proud
> 
> ...


The dining table is where I do most of my training  I put lots of different things to play and interact with & lots of different food items on there, usually different types of fresh veg & nuts, fresh cashew nuts, walnuts and almonds are favourites with my crew. I start off by just sitting and talking with them & then I lean into the table and then progress from there to offering the food or toys, it's always worked well for me but it makes an awful mess on the table and floor LOL
The treat buffet is one of the best methods of training, as your bird seemed happy eating seeds from your table I would put all the treats on the table and just let him play on his own whilst sitting and talking to him and watching what he likes best  
Skye (my recent rescue), became hand tame within a week of using the table method, we are now working on head scratches 
I'm confident you will get there  good luck


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

It sounds like you're making tons of progress! He's obviously growing to trust you because he felt comfortable with putting his beak (and body) near you without hissing or acting defensive. Keep it up!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

some birds are just not capable of being tamed. If he hasn't come around by now, he most likely never will. It is disappointing, I know, I've been there. For me it did not work and the bird went back to the breeder. The fact that it's been 8 months.....chances are extremely slim and you aren't going to be happy in the long run.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Helena,

He hasn't had Tabasco for 8 months, only 4 months. Tabasco was 8 months old when he got him.

I don't think it's time to give up on Tabasco. My tiel Emma, who I have had for five months continues to make baby steps toward becoming tame.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't give up on taming him I''ve had my tiel for10 months now and thought like you that he would not get tame being he lived outside at his former house but he is taming nicely now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

It sounds like he is losing his fear of your hands to me! If he will eat near your hand, that is a point on the positive side. I'm very very happy for you!!!


----------



## Memsie (Apr 18, 2014)

It sounds like you are making great progress! I was only able to fully hand tame my "luna" this year (she just turned 6) she was from a "bird mill" we think. I bought her somewhat on a whim as a teenager and didn't research the pet store well. She was fearful and aggressive when I got her.

To be completely honest, I sort of gave up on hand taming her for a couple of years, and made due with using a perch to take her out of the cage like you are doing. I did that for 4 years. Then this year I was emotionally going through a really rough patch, and decided since I couldn't do anything to change the situation I was in, I was going to try to change Luna's situation for the better.

I started bringing her out every day on the perch and singing to her. I built a play stand right beside my bed and she'd sit there for an hour every morning. I ate breakfast with her each day. Slowly she got more, and more curious. And as she began to trust me I trusted her. 

After 3 weeks of this was the first day I got her to step up on my arm, it was one of the happiest moments of my life. Which may sound melodramatic a bit, but we just FINALLY connected  

I know you will have that with your birdie someday. Just keep your head up and stay positive, sometimes something as little as sitting next to his cage and singing to him can make all the difference. I know it can be tough sometimes but you can do it!!!

The first time she ever sat on me:










Hopefully my story helps  You are definitely on the right track.


----------



## kaoskitty9871 (Apr 20, 2014)

I am rather lucky in the fact my baby would get onto my finger and shoulder from day dot, however, maybe I can help in the treat department. My Chester goes crazy over cornflakes!!! And honeydew melon  (And he does really like pringles, even though he is not really meant to have those).


----------

